# SWG - Swish Group



## asx256 (25 December 2007)

guys, what do you think about this company? since early 2007 SWG, has been trading around 1 cent and recently it showed up on my scan. daily chart looks good so far with high trading volume as well.

Any thought? 

thanks


----------



## vishalt (26 December 2007)

Well it's at 1 cent so I guess you can't go wrong lol?

I can't really understand the digital signage business and it reported an annual loss.


----------

